
First Unexplained Wealth Order in UK against wife of jailed Azerbaijan banker - lifeisstillgood
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-45812210
======
lifeisstillgood
I changed the rather click baity headline (16m spent in harrods) coz this is a
really big anti corruption deal in the UK. London is awash with dirty money -
it's really screwing our housing market, and this is a step in the right
direction.

Now we need laws that say we will jail our bankers if they are found helping
launder money revealed under these laws.

And have similar laws everywhere else - Delaware and Nevada I'm looking at
you.

